# Back Bay / False Cape



## Jlthieman (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey guys, I have never been to back bay or false cape before. I have always pier fished at LIP, but now I cant stand going and dealing with the people. Especially during drum season... I like beach fishing, but I'm new to it. If i were to drive down, there is parking for the day correct? I only have to park at LIP if i'm overnight camping?

I plan on going down saturday maybe sunday and scoping the place out on my bike. I see a couple guys that set up with bikes and go down the beach with all of your gear. If you wouldn't mind, i'd like to see how your setup works. I have a pier cart sr. and might just go ahead and buy the bike caddy for it. 

Thanks for any info, 
Jared


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

I hope you get some good info. I'd like to go to false cape myself this year. Better to get some info ahead of time then just winging it. How far of a walk would it be? I have fishing cart but no bike for the beach. I'd be on foot...lol


----------



## Jlthieman (Jul 8, 2009)

dallison said:


> I hope you get some good info. I'd like to go to false cape myself this year. Better to get some info ahead of time then just winging it. How far of a walk would it be? I have fishing cart but no bike for the beach. I'd be on foot...lol


I hope so too. If I don't hear anything I will head down Friday to look around and post back.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

I think false cape is a few miles from the parking area in back bay. I haven't been to false cape so I don't really know much about it though.


----------



## Jlthieman (Jul 8, 2009)

But as for back bay, I could get on the beach by the parking area? Not too far of a walk?


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

A refresher course from Dirtyhandslopez(master of the False Cape run) was just reposted a couple weeks ago on this matter....
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-f...ing-the-skinny


----------



## Jlthieman (Jul 8, 2009)

GotchaMack said:


> A refresher course from Dirtyhandslopez(master of the False Cape run) was just reposted a couple weeks ago on this matter....
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-f...ing-the-skinny


Mack, I searched and searched before posting this. I read Dirtyhandslopez's post about false cape. It did not answer the questions I asked. I appreciate your help...BUT I wanted to make sure I could park at BBNWR and go into False Cape if I were only staying for the day.

I'm more interested in seeing other people's setup for their bikes. Is Dirtyhandslopez the only one that takes a bike and scoots down the beach with his fishing gear? How do you hook your "trailer" to your bike? Seatpost mount or axle? Home made or store bought? Lets see em..


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Yes. You can park in BBNWR ($5 entry) and go to False Cape. 

No pictures but I have towed my old kid trailer behind the bike with makeshift rod holders attached. The trailer attaches to your bikes quick release or rear axle.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

If there is going to be an overnighter, yes, trailer exactly the same as chest2head. If you are going down the beach at low, unhook trailer from bike to get it across the soft sand then re-attach back on the hardstuff. If you use the trail, you will have to unhook for the last 1/8 mile or so until you pop out on the beach, it's a bear, with plenty of soft sand...
If the trip is just a day trip, I usually just bungee rods and rests to the crossmember, soft cooler to the rear rack, tackle box and a few other bits and bobs in the front basket. Axle mount for the trailer, keeps movement down to a minimum. Cost 8$ or so from amazon. Fatter than standard tires are on the books for the trailer, already have the fattest tires I can fit on the bike. I use bald tires on the bike, less drag, so less energy spent pushing the pedals.
Yes, you can go into False Cape to fish for the day, just park at the ranger station in BB. No extra fees other than the 5$ at BB. If you buy a duck stamp or year pass, it's 15$ all year to get into BB, no matter how many times you go.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

sweet... cool setup



chest2head&glassy said:


> Yes. You can park in BBNWR ($5 entry) and go to False Cape.
> 
> No pictures but I have towed my old kid trailer behind the bike with makeshift rod holders attached. The trailer attaches to your bikes quick release or rear axle.
> 
> View attachment 13129


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Its about 5 miles to False Cape. It's a long treck


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

Jlthieman said:


> But as for back bay, I could get on the beach by the parking area? Not too far of a walk?


Yes the beach is a short walk from the parking area and then false cape is a few miles from there I believe. I'm still new to this area too, trying to learn where stuff is myself. And I have to agree with you about dealing with people on the pier. Went to LIP today for the first time. I caught a few spot and a whiting but it was awful. Too much of a crowd for me


----------



## Jlthieman (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for your input guys. I'm kind of dead set on using my reels on wheels cart.. paid too much for it not to use it, plus it holds everything i need. I'll give it a whirl on the beach this weekend for sure, going to make up something tonight and try to save a few bucks.
I will probably go fish bbnwr tomorrow morning into early afternoon and if i get my bike setup to tow the cart i'll ride all the way down at low tide.Thanks and See yall out there.


----------



## bmyers930 (Jul 8, 2014)

can you drive past the ranger station there at False Cape entrance (and are there pull offs or other parking areas further into the park), or must you park and walk remainder of the park?

I would even do a campsite if I could get in to fish all night....


----------

